# Crimes Against Senior Citizens: A Primer



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2020)

www.c-span.org/video/?58979-1/crimes-committed-senior-citizens

www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety/common-scams-and-crimes/elder-fraud

https://ouc.ojp.gov/taxonomy/term/8651

www.cybersecurityventures.com/3-cyber-fraud-tactics-targeting-seniors-and-why-theyre-so-effective/

https://archive.ncpc.org/topics/crime-against-seniors.html

www.justice.gov/elderjustice/financial-exploitation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elder_abuse

https://ncea.acl.gov


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 2, 2020)

Those crimes should be "qualified" as the crimes that are written
 about to divert attention away from court ordered Abusive Guardianships.
Let me "guess"- in each of these examples, it's either a faceless, scary, stranger" or a close family member turned criminal.
Since this reply doesn't contain murder, or any of the other distasteful topics that Are allowed . . . Actually let me remind you about the guy that killed his girlfriend, there now my post should be acceptable


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

What?


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 2, 2020)

There appears to be no effective way to warn [other] Seniors, or parents of autistic children, or the disabled, that none of us can be assured of remaining "in control" of how, or where, we live out the rest of our lives.
Estate Plans are subject to the "laws" and, or "Uniform Codes" for Probate, "Uniform Codes" for Trusts, etc.
There is yet another, new way, to "bust the Trust", instead of the made up, new rule, called "Decanting" the Trust, there is now a form of Arbitration, that is not overseen (directly)by the Court, but it*is* legally binding, if you sign in agreement.
It's NJ (non judicial) something.  NJSF, or something similar.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What?


Seniors with assets, are being literally kidnapped from their homes, and their families, by complete strangers, called Guardians.
Sometimes it happens in Courtroom..
Search "Abusive Guardianship".


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What?


My first and only post, disappeared, and I assumed it was because if the subject matter, but maybe it was the CAPS.
Don't know, doesn't matter.
My mother is already locked in a Nursing home, while approx $30,000 a month is billed to, and paid by, her Estate.
3 lawyers, that we know of, a Guardian, a Conservator, paralegals, the gardeners for her properties, where she is no longer allowed to live, her children evicted, and the properties will be sold for pennies on the dollar to a friend of one if the above mentioned leeches


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2020)

It is beyond time for our state legislatures to begin examining these abuses and passing some intelligent laws in order to prevent same.  These people should be licensed after taking a course and passing a test.  Free enterprise can go just so far, but this is ridiculous.  NJ has terrible laws or lack there of when it comes to seniors and once a plan to stop scams is in place, the courts will continue to be overwhelmed with law suits.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 3, 2020)

EstatePlan=Scam! said:


> My first and only post, disappeared, and I assumed it was because if the subject matter, but maybe it was the CAPS.
> Don't know, doesn't matter.
> My mother is already locked in a Nursing home, while approx $30,000 a month is billed to, and paid by, her Estate.
> 3 lawyers, that we know of, a Guardian, a Conservator, paralegals, the gardeners for her properties, where she is no longer allowed to live, her children evicted, and the properties will be sold for pennies on the dollar to a friend of one if the above mentioned leeches


Sometimes posts just disappear, this still happens to me as well.  I have no idea why.  Sometimes the are saved and will pop up or you can find them.   But I don’t remember how to find them maybe someone else does.

It seems you are a bit upset about the situation with your mother, but I am kinda of confused.  I assume she is older.  This would make the children older, so three adult children were living with her when she was placed in a nursing home?

How did this come about?  Why didn't any of the children get guardianship?  It sounds like she is wealthy with so many lawyers and such great expense I would think they have her best interest at heart.  What do you mean “locked in a nursing home”.  You cannot be locked in a nursing home.  If you are ABLE to leave you can leave.

My mother is 95 and we would like to LOCK her in a nursing home and lose the key.  Her doctors would like her in a nursing home.  But she refuses and since she is over 21 she continues to live by herself where she wants.  Her mind is intact for the most part.

You, of course, do not need to answer any of my questions but without knowing the facts it’s hard to comment.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.c-span.org/video/?58979-1/crimes-committed-senior-citizens
> 
> www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety/common-scams-and-crimes/elder-fraud
> 
> ...


I love that last video with the auto services. I don't trust those places at all. Especially the dealerships. I pd over $400 for a new window switch on my van that worked for a week. I pd for the mechanic to spend 30 min rolling the window up & down. I was furious when I got my bill. Then I got into the van & even though it was off the CD player was running the battery down for God knows how long. So it cost me $1500 for all the work I had done plus I had to take it to auto zone for a new battery. That was another $200.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

..





Lewkat said:


> It is beyond time for our state legislatures to begin examining these abuses and passing some intelligent laws in order to prevent same.  These people should be licensed after taking a course and passing a test.  Free enterprise can go just so far, but this is ridiculous.  NJ has terrible laws or lack there of when it comes to seniors and once a plan to stop scams is in place, the courts will continue to be overwhelmed with law suits.


It's refreshing to speak with someone who us aware of the situation.
If I may, the last year and a half has been a crash course in what is Truly going on below the surface, and it's not good.
Some Guardians *are* Certified by the National Guardianship Association, took a test, still Sociopaths. A test won't fix this.

I think the safest way to approach the entire situation is to first, stop looking at it through the eyes and the conscience, of a normal, decent, human being.
These people are APEX Predator's, with no empathy or remorse.
The concept of "Cognitive Dissonance" perfectly describes how impossible it is for our minds to accept that level of evil, even as we see it in action.
I'm going to try to attach a PDF that will show how entrenched lawyers and judges are in this  black market.
The "people" profiting from the inhumane, trafficking of our elderly parents, and the disabled, are the Same People on the committees to write these self serving laws.
Search "Abusive Guardianship"


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I love that last video with the auto services. I don't trust those places at all. Especially the dealerships. I pd over $400 for a new window switch on my van that worked for a week. I pd for the mechanic to spend 30 min rolling the window up & down. I was furious when I got my bill. Then I got into the van & even though it was off the CD player was running the battery down for God knows how long. So it cost me $1500 for all the work I had done plus I had to take it to auto zone for a new battery. That was another $200.


The music should win an award. This is the rhetoric, and smoke and mirrors, offered as concern for Crimes against the Elderly, yet, if you look at it for context, there is none.
The Pretend Protection Services  don't even try to make sense anymore, they've been getting away with these parodys of real life for so long they seem to have lost any perspective.
Some actually believe that they are doing " God's Work" viewing the rest of us as a commodity, a resource to be exploited.
A lot of alumni from the same colleges, or belief systems.
That should p*ss off people who don't use their God as an excuse to sin.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Sometimes posts just disappear, this still happens to me as well.  I have no idea why.  Sometimes the are saved and will pop up or you can find them.   But I don’t remember how to find them maybe someone else does.
> 
> It seems you are a bit upset about the situation with your mother, but I am kinda of confused.  I assume she is older.  This would make the children older, so three adult children were living with her when she was placed in a nursing home?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

aTreeFallsinTheWoods said:


> The music should win an award. This is the rhetoric, and smoke and mirrors, offered as concern for Crimes against the Elderly, yet, if you look at it for context, there is none.
> The Pretend Protection Services  don't even try to make sense anymore, they've been getting away with these parodys of real life for so long they seem to have lost any perspective.
> Some actually believe that they are doing " God's Work" viewing the rest of us as a commodity, a resource to be exploited.
> A lot of alumni from the same colleges, or belief systems.
> That should p*ss off people who don't use their God as an excuse to sin.


So what are you saying? That the video is fake?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2020)

The PDF is about trusts which are very different from contracts.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

Just FYI: I'm a night owl, so I haven't slept yet, so if my answers are kinda of disjointed, I apologize, and I will revisit them and repost for clarity. I appreciate your posting, and I definitely want to explain, to you, and Anyone else, that plans on getting older, *what* does happen.
I am actively seeking direct communication with people who are likely to find themselves confronted by this evil that we can't even convince ourselves is real, in hopes that, not Only will you be able to avoid Guardianship,(which is Very Difficult once you've been chosen)
But I'm hoping to raise an "army" of p*ssed off Seniors, who want to know why they paid thousands big dollars for an Estate Plan that isn't worth the paper it's printed on.
My sister is still in Denial, but she wasn't  being gaslighted and bad-mouthed by Adult Protective Services,  because she never tried to stand up for our mother's "rights.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So what are you saying? That the video is fake?


No, I'm just pointing out not very clearly that there aren't any older people being victimized in that video


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> The PDF is about trusts which are very different from contracts.


Trusts are Not Contracts, they are " agreements"
Every word is chosen for a reason, and you'd have to look them up in Blacks Law Dictionary


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

aTreeFallsinTheWoods said:


> Trusts are Not Contracts, they are " agreements"
> Every word is chosen for a reason, and you'd have to look them up in Blacks Law Dictionary


Trusts do not function as advertised.
That's what I figured out a couple of days ago, because of an unrelated situation.
We were all so consumed by righteous indignation that everyone's Estate Plans were voided in court, in under two minutes, we Had to understand how we had been manipulated into playing Judas, when we Were the only "actor" in this staged proceeding without an ulterior movtive


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

aTreeFallsinTheWoods said:


> Trusts do not function as advertised.
> That's what I figured out a couple of days ago, because of an unrelated situation.
> We were all so consumed by righteous indignation that everyone's Estate Plans were voided in court, in under two minutes, we Had to understand how we had been manipulated into playing Judas, when we Were the only "actor" in this staged proceeding without an ulterior movtive


When I say "we" there are a few of us that communicate


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2020)

I have no idea of what your actual story is.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 3, 2020)

I did go to court to get Guardianship, because that was what every source said needed to be done to be able to secure her away from my brother since APS and the police weren't concerned with his using his POA for himself and not feeding her enough.
APS filed for Emergency Guardianship and I was the only child (62 years old) that even attempted to interfere.
I got a lawyer, and the son of a  , petitioned *in court" for a professional Guardian, without my consent or knowledge.

At the time I thought my lawyer was just incompetent, not criminal, and if I had objected to my own lawyer, that would resulted in mom being given to APS.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I have no idea of what your actual story is.


It seems to me, and I could be wrong, he is venting because mother was removed from the care of her children and the “estate plan” (who gets control of her money and property) was voided.  The state came in and took control.

Mother was put in a nursing home, per court order, so she can not leave or be taken out-thus the “locked up”.  The adult children living in her home were evicted by the court.  Adult protective supervision is involved and the children have no access to her money or property at this time.

Everyone is getting lawyers.  Mother‘s care in the nursing home is costing 30,000 of HER money.  That seems to be a problem and mothers property is being sold for less than he thinks it is worth by the mother’s, I assume, court appointed lawyers, to pay for her continued care.

The children seem to be blaming the system, and everyone in the system, who are acting for the defense and good of the mother. 

This is how I read what is written. Since my mother lives in government housing, has less money than a church mouse, and has nothing to leave me.  I don’t anticipate having any of these issues.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 3, 2020)

www.krebsonsecurity.com/all-about-skimmers

www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety/common-scams-and-crimes/nigerian-letter-or-419-fraud

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraud_Squad_TV

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_fee_scam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_fraud

www.419eater.com

www.bbb.org

www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-49759392


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 3, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_trapping

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_scam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_bombing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catfishing

www.usa.gov/scams-and-frauds

https://consumer.ftc.gov/features/scam-alerts

www.fraud.org


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 3, 2020)

www.theconversation.com/scamwatch-a-helping-hand-against-online-scammers-6842

www.aarp.org/money/scams-fraud/

www.snopes.com/fact-check/nigerian-scam-2/

www.scam-detector.com/article/list-of-scamming-websites

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_card_fraud

www.consumerfraudreporting.org


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It seems to me, and I could be wrong, he is venting because mother was removed from the care of her children and the “estate plan” (who gets control of her money and property) was voided.  The state came in and took control.
> 
> Mother was put in a nursing home, per court order, so she can not leave or be taken out-thus the “locked up”.  The adult children living in her home were evicted by the court.  Adult protective supervision is involved and the children have no access to her money or property at this time.
> 
> ...



Aneeda, I think you are right.  The courts do not step in (or indeed even notice) unless there is actual proof that the senior is either incompetent or bring abused or being taken advantage of financially.  Courts don't just go around snooping on elderly people, nor does APS step in without cause.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 6, 2020)

www.usa.gov/irs-scams

https://oig.ssa.gov/scam

www.uspis.gov/news/scam-article/grandparent-scams/

www.seniorliving.org

www.nnw.org

www.care.com


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 6, 2020)

www.cnbc.com/video/2017/04/11/profiting-off-of-death.html

https://archives.fbi.gov/archives/news/stories/2010/september/funeral-scams

www.acfe.com/fraud-examiner.aspx?id=4294987705

www.aarp.org/money/scams-fraud/info-2019/funeral.html

www.ncoa.org/economic-security/money-management/scams-security/top-10-scams-targeting-seniors/

www.acl.gov/help/aging-and-disability-advocates

www.senioradvisor.com


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 10, 2020)

I apologize for disappearing.
I couldn't find my phone for two days. (I didn't look for it very hard, I didn't miss it)
The  "Find my Phone" feature was off, and it was"dead" before I realized it was "lost".

I had started to write a reply, but I think I should take a minute, and reread what I *actually* wrote, (I was *beyond* exhausted that day).

I know that my intention was to warn *everyone* that Seniors with Assets are in danger, and how Estate Planning would not keep you safe.
I was also aware of trying not to post personally identifying information.

(This IS NOT adversarial, just observational) That two people could so confidently profile *ALL* of us, *and* add extra details/motives  (I think, I have check for sure) to support your* narrative, shows how subconsciously conditioned we are, to respond to tropes, like"family dysfunction", or "she was out after dark, it's her fault, what was she wearing?!
She was asking for it".

I think there is also a subconscious need to make the victim complicit in their victimization, because bad things *Can't* be allowed to just randomly happen to good people.

I detoured onto SeniorForum, that day, instead of going straight to bed, to warn Forum Members that, anyone, with assets, is in danger,
I know I was trying not  not what I thought I to read what I wrote about our situation.
My only clear recollection is that I was hungry and exhausted, but couldn't obsessively compelled to warn the
members that the Only thing victims of Abusive Guardianships have in Common, is Assets to be stolen.

You are wrong. The child that lived with my mother, their entire life, was the only catalyst, and only greedy family member.
I'm not venting, I'm screaming that this could happen to you, through no fault of your own.

An Only child had her mother taken from the child's (53) home, by Emergency Guardians, when she left to go grocery shopping.

Search: 
"ABUSIVE GUARDIANSHIP"

"The children seem to be blaming the system, and everyone in the system, who are acting for the defense and good of the mother." Seriously? Are you a Social Worker? Or a Paralegal?





Aneeda72 said:


> It seems to me, and I could be wrong, he is venting because mother was removed from the care of her children and the “estate plan” (who gets control of her money and property) was voided.  The state came in and took control.
> 
> Mother was put in a nursing home, per court order, so she can not leave or be taken out-thus the “locked up”.  The adult children living in her home were evicted by the court.  Adult protective supervision is involved and the children have no access to her money or property at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 10, 2020)

That's what I get for being an impatient previewer, on a puny phone.
It probably won't get any better with time


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2020)

aTreeFallsinTheWoods said:


> I apologize for disappearing.
> I couldn't find my phone for two days. (I didn't look for it very hard, I didn't miss it)
> The  "Find my Phone" feature was off, and it was"dead" before I realized it was "lost".
> 
> ...


My post started off saying I COULD BE WRONG, did you miss reading that part?  I have some experience with abusive situations having been a foster parent for 30 years or so.  I was trying to explain what you wrote to another member.  In any event, I am not a social worker or a paralegal.

Wish I was, wish I had any kind of skill which would provide MONEY.  I find your last post less confusing than the previous one but still confusing.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Aneeda, I think you are right.  The courts do not step in (or indeed even notice) unless there is actual proof that the senior is either incompetent or bring abused or being taken advantage of financially.  Courts don't just go around snooping on elderly people, nor does APS step in without cause.


Courts have minions that do the snooping.
So, One child *was* stealing, and the other child, and I paid, for everything instead of upsetting my mom, (dementia), we never told her the DPOA wasn't the child she always they were.
After 3 years, we had gone through our savings.
Do the police or APS actually DO Anything? To actually help the people they get paid to protect?  No, the answer, is NO!
Hell No. Was I outraged at Every Agency and All Law Enforcement *Talking* about how POA abuse was the worst of the worst (now I know, it's Not Even Close) Hell yes!

I moved out on my own the day I graduated High School, and move back from San Francisco after 40 years, and rent controlled apartment, to take care of my mother, along with my siblings.
out 3 years into the waking nightmare, the locks were changed and my 1sibling, and I have never figured out how mom's trust was "supposed" to work without Court intervention. It doesn't, that's part of the plan.
Her Estate Planning lawyer doesn't return our calls.
When APS filed for Emergency Guardianship, I sold my 15 year old car and got a lawyer, to keep my mother from being taken by the State.
Joke was on me.
But as far as Estate Planning, Trusts, Wills, etc. The joke is on All of us.


----------



## aTreeFallsinTheWoods (Aug 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My post started off saying I COULD BE WRONG, did you miss reading that part?  I have some experience with abusive situations having been a foster parent for 30 years or so.  I was trying to explain what you wrote to another member.  In any event, I am not a social worker or a paralegal.
> 
> Wish I was, wish I had any kind of skill which would provide MONEY.  I find your last post less confusing than the previous one but still confusing.


Fair enough about the confusing.
I haven't had a proper night's sleep in 5 years, and I've developed minor heart problems from the stress of "Abusive Guardianship" which we now know has been illegally imposed on family members,  to live off their "trust funds" if their parents due too quickly.

Yes, I understood "Could be Wrong" I answered that you were wrong in this case, because it's imperative that you, and everyone else, have NO false sense of safety, based Only on behaviors, or family dynamics.

It's always, about the money. The human trafficking, and having total control over another human being, is a just an awesome perk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2020)

aTreeFallsinTheWoods said:


> Fair enough about the confusing.
> I haven't had a proper night's sleep in 5 years, and I've developed minor heart problems from the stress of "Abusive Guardianship" which we now know has been illegally imposed on family members,  to live off their "trust funds" if their parents due too quickly.
> 
> Yes, I understood "Could be Wrong" I answered that you were wrong in this case, because it's imperative that you, and everyone else, have NO false sense of safety, based Only on behaviors, or family dynamics.
> ...


Well, I don’t know if I am wrong or not because I don’t know the entire story.  I am only hearing your side, and what you wrote/write is confusing and disjointed.  I have to decide what I think based on what you write.   It is NOT imperative that I or anyone accept what you say.  Each family is different.

These issues of yours, as I understand them and I probably don’t WILL NOT happen in my family.  It reminds me of when a woman, whose children were running around like idiots, asked me if my total care son was a lot of trouble.  No, I replied, he pretty much stays where I put him.    Unlike yours.

I doubt your mother plight would be considered human trafficking by anyone.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2020)

Tree, I stand by what I said, and I agree with Aneeda.  I think you have misunderstood or choose to misunderstand the court's proceedings.  Courts do not have "minions" to snoop on people who are just living their lives, nor do the courts have any interest in upsetting the applecart absent signs of abuse (financial or physical) or neglect; nor do the courts or social workers benefit in any way from guardianship/conservatorship proceedings.  

Because of the work I did all my life, I know exactly how the system works and the kinds of proof the courts require to remove an incompetent  person from a bad situation, and the kinds of supervision they require of appointed guardians/conservators.

Removing an incompetent person from an abusive environment person from an abusive or neglectful environment certainly is not  "human trafficking" by any stretch.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2020)

For what it's worth I'm trying very hard to believe this story. Four issues puzzle me. First the mother was supposed to be what appears to remanded to a court ordered nursing home and is not allowed to leave, then the story changes to the mother living a low income housing complex. Thirdly who is collecting $30,000 from mom and is that a week, a month, a year or was that a one shot deal? That's a lot of cash, just $30,000 per month for one year is a whopping $360,000. Lastly courts don't have minions, spies or even enforcement officers. Courts rely on investigators from other agencies such as police investigators, district attorney or prosecutors office investigators, etc. I hope these agencies can assist in some way.

www.americanbar.org

www.naosa.org

www.legalaidatwork.org


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> For what it's worth I'm trying very hard to believe this story. Four issues puzzle me. First the mother was supposed to be what appears to remanded to a court ordered nursing home and is not allowed to leave, then the story changes to the mother living a low income housing complex. Thirdly who is collecting $30,000 from mom and is that a week, a month, a year or was that a one shot deal? That's a lot of cash, just $30,000 per month for one year is a whopping $360,000. Lastly courts don't have minions, spies or even enforcement officers. Courts rely on investigators from other agencies such as police investigators, district attorney or prosecutors office investigators, etc. I hope these agencies can assist in some way.
> 
> www.americanbar.org
> 
> ...


Adult protective supervision in my state would investigate something like this.  I have filed a complaint a few times against workers in regards to my sons.  All the times I filed, the complaints were proved correct and action was taken.  My sons were not removed from their groups homes.  The workers, and one manager, were fired.  

People learned not to mess with my boys.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Adult protective supervision in my state would investigate something like this.  I have filed a complaint a few times against workers in regards to my sons.  All the times I filed, the complaints were proved correct and action was taken.  My sons were not removed from their groups homes.  The workers, and one manager, were fired.
> 
> People learned not to mess with my boys.



True. I tried to bring a site up but it won't take. Maybe you folks can make it work.

I tried www. https:// http:// even .com nothing, nada.

Here it is.

www.helpishere.org


----------



## jerry old (Aug 10, 2020)

Does black humor serve any purpose in understanding old peoples problems?

While working with APC went out to a site where a man was having problems with
his mother.
Mom had locked herself in a tin shed, had multiple chains and locks on the only
entrance to the shed.
Mommy was raving inside the shed. 

Says I to the son, 'Yep, you might have a problem.'
Says the son, 'See the electrical arcing.'
I crawled up on some boxes... looked inside-yep, there was one line arcing...
Also noted mom looked strange, didn't think this was something son needed to
know right now.
'Mister,  can you turn off the electricity.?
'Yea, yea I can do that,' and he did.
'What are you going to do.?
'Were going to go get a warrant, now.'
'Let me check on Mom before we go.'
'Okay.'
Son crawls up on box-'Hey! she's got a can of Crisco, pulling it out and rubbing her hair.'
Says I, 'I  hadn't noticed.'

Got a warrant, got Mom hauled to Happy Acres, end of story.

Now, why didn't the son cut the electricity to the tin shed?
What ulterior motives were at play here?
We lacked the staff to check Mom's assets, but we could refer it to 
part of the welfare that could...
What did we do?
We did nothing.  The pressure to deal with new situations, overloaded what we should have been done.

Mom's in Happy Acres, problem solved-right?
Where did the chains and locks come from?  She had no car, no ability to get anywhere.
No agency funded by state monies has the staffing to adequately carry out  the mandates the legislature  intended.
Your legislature knows that


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Does black humor serve any purpose in understanding old peoples problems?
> 
> While working with APC went out to a site where a man was having problems with
> his mother.
> ...


It depends on the state.   Not sure what “black humor“ has to do with it.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Adult protective supervision in my state would investigate something like this.  I have filed a complaint a few times against workers in regards to my sons.  All the times I filed, the complaints were proved correct and action was taken.  My sons were not removed from their groups homes.  The workers, and one manager, were fired.
> 
> People learned not to mess with my boys.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 10, 2020)

An-72 Everyone that deals with the underbelly of society has to develop defensive mechanism.

Not only horrific situations that the police, fireman deal with daily, but the professional  dealing with people in hopeless categories 
 I suppose it manifest with any itself in any group, why would we exempt physicians, nurses...give it a think.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 13, 2020)




----------

